# missing payment



## Steff (May 1, 2013)

I made a payment to our mobile phone company this morning, and despite getting a confirmation email and the money going from my account its not been taken off my bill, I spoke to a custumer advisor this morning he said can u make the payment again I laughed this off and said a big fat no. Give it 24 hours he said so I will and then if its not been taken off bill ill be fuming. Why can't owt be simple grrr


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2013)

Probably their IT systems having a hiccup Steff, hope things are sorted by tomorrow  "Can you pay it again?" Bwahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## ypauly (May 1, 2013)

Funny that I got a text off vodafone today to say the payment had been missed, Jen never misses any payments for anything and assured me the direct debit went out of the account yesterday.


Strange goings on lol phone is still working.


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Alan,
Very annoying when he said pay again if they messed up my first payment why would I pay again 

And yeah Paul it's Vodafone  we have this issue with


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2013)

Oh well payment still nowhere to be seen, OH said don't worry it's there mistake and when it shows up on bank account where the money has gone I got all the proof I need to show I did pay.. So I'll take his advice for once and chill


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2013)

Steff said:


> Oh well payment still nowhere to be seen, OH said don't worry it's there mistake and when it shows up on bank account where the money has gone I got all the proof I need to show I did pay.. So I'll take his advice for once and chill



I'd say it's an IT stuff up given that Paul and Jen have had the same problem Steff.


----------



## Caroline (May 2, 2013)

you have a confirmation email and it has gone from your bank account. If they still argue seek further advice


----------



## Caroline (May 2, 2013)

Just a thought, you are convinced you paid, you have confirmation you paid and the money is gone from your account. If they wish to pursue it for non payment letthem and get advice.

I know several people who used to work for the local council, they paid their council or poll tax from their salaries each month and it was on the pay advice ?xxx council tax  payment. The council took them all to court for non payment of their council tax and all produced evidence they had paid. The court would not entertain the council any further.


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2013)

Hi thanks for your replies 

Plot thickens now im told the payment has been declined, and my money will come back to me within 1 to 2 days, even more bizarre why did i get email etc, so what i will do now is wait for the money to go back into account and find another way to pay i.e on the telephone


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hi thanks for your replies
> 
> Plot thickens now im told the payment has been declined, and my money will come back to me within 1 to 2 days, even more bizarre why did i get email etc, so what i will do now is wait for the money to go back into account and find another way to pay i.e on the telephone



Did they give you a reason why it had been declined? I worked on a card payment system and as long as the payment receives an authorisation code it can be taken - only at that point should a confirmation email be sent out. Sounds like a load of tosh to me!


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Did they give you a reason why it had been declined? I worked on a card payment system and as long as the payment receives an authorisation code it can be taken - only at that point should a confirmation email be sent out. Sounds like a load of tosh to me!



There's no code in the email it's just. We have received payment and its processing, I'm fine if its been declined and I get the money back it's if I don't ill start war


----------



## margie (May 2, 2013)

I think this depends on the system. 

I tried to order an e-gift certificate for a cousin. I got confirmation saying that the order was accepted. However when I checked the account I ordered from a few hours later it said cancelled.

What was happening was my card company were accepting the payment then the company I had ordered from had rejected the transaction. It was basically a fault in there system that because it was an e-certificate and I was not in the US the recipient must not have been in the US - even though I had said they were. They won't issue gift certificates to overseas customers.

I managed to order a physical gift certificate with no problems.

My card company were able to tell me that it was not them rejecting the transaction and the money getting being returned within 10 minutes.

Call whoever is responsible for your account and see if it is them or vodaphone who are rejecting the transaction then you know who to ask why.


----------



## shambles (May 2, 2013)

Could be as simple as a regular security check (if it's a payment not a DD), could be a security note on your account (suspected fraud etc), lots of things.

Have you used the card else where since? sometimes if they suspect someone tried to use your card fraudulently even if they stop that transaction they will stop all transactions until you have been in contact xx


----------



## ypauly (May 2, 2013)

Ours seems ok now, money still out of the bank and no demanding texts or emails.


----------



## Caroline (May 2, 2013)

I get on well with the young ladies in our book shop at work. Sometimes payment fails because the card has been declined. The message they get at the till is 'card declined' but they don't know why it is declined and it could be any reason from you've over spent on your credit card to a glitch in their system. Sounds like this is a case of a glitch in their system.


----------



## AlisonM (May 2, 2013)

Caroline said:


> Just a thought, you are convinced you paid, you have confirmation you paid and the money is gone from your account. If they wish to pursue it for non payment letthem and get advice.
> 
> I know several people who used to work for the local council, they paid their council or poll tax from their salaries each month and it was on the pay advice ?xxx council tax  payment. The council took them all to court for non payment of their council tax and all produced evidence they had paid. The court would not entertain the council any further.



I had a similar experience when I was living in Lambeth some years back. I had carried out my own form of protest by paying them in person using postal orders  and had the stubs and Lambeth's own receipts. I was working for a large international firm of solicitors at the time and my boss helped me get a schedule of payments together with copies of the stubs etc and we sent a paralegal over to the Town Hall to sit there until someone in authority could sign for it all. They got someone down quick smart when told that she didn't mind waiting all week if needed as it would just go on the bill we were going to send them. They signed and that was the last I heard of it.

It's the phone company's issue Steff, you've paid and can prove it. Let them sort it out.


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2013)

Hub will ring bank tomorrow, its in his name the phone account and bank account and see why it was declined the money was in there to cover it so aint insufficient funds


----------



## shambles (May 2, 2013)

Sometimes they just check a card - not anything to do with funds xx Annoying though as you never know they've done it till the card doesn't work when you try and pay something


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2013)

shambles said:


> Sometimes they just check a card - not anything to do with funds xx Annoying though as you never know they've done it till the card doesn't work when you try and pay something



yeah very.

I tested it out by paying ?2 from another bank card and it was fine


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2013)

Still no sign of the declined money yet maybe I'm to early in morning and it may be in later.


----------



## shambles (May 3, 2013)

Hopefully it will be Steff  It can take 3-5 days for things like that to show into account so hopefully will be there today otherwise going to be tuesday before you might see it. Don't stress about it though - you can show the payment going but not returned so no reason for you to repay until it is back so you can see payment wasn't made 

Hope it all gets sorted soon for you though as you are waiting for this xx


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2013)

Hi all

Well M spent a lovely hour on the fone today speaking to Halifax and Vodafone, Halifax are all fine they accepted the payment said they was no issue so they give M the payment code and said ring Vodafone so he did got a load of guff off them can u bring a bank statement with u to a local branch er no was OH,s reply that won't solve nothing it will only show the money has gone out not to whom yet he said ok give it 48hrs for the declined funds  to come back to your account we have the bill was attempted to be paid at 06.44 on Wednesday  morning and and this call today was at 4 grrr. So it was left with the adviser saying it will be in your account tomorrow, if its not they will be getting a fone call Tuesday ....


----------



## shambles (May 3, 2013)

This is getting very messy on Vodafone's behalf ... so it wasn't the bank that declined it it was Vodafone ... and I don't see why they would ... that's insane :S

Hope it all gets resolved soon - nothing worse than things like this dragging out for ages x


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2013)

What a palaver! Hope it gets sorted Steff, you ought to ge a discount off your next bill!


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2013)

shambles said:


> This is getting very messy on Vodafone's behalf ... so it wasn't the bank that declined it it was Vodafone ... and I don't see why they would ... that's insane :S
> 
> Hope it all gets resolved soon - nothing worse than things like this dragging out for ages x



Thanks shambles your name is very apt in this case lol..

Apparently he could see they had been an error made so why not tell me that via the online chats I've had with them arghhh.... It's a joke they want us running round to stores with bank statements when we did our part...

They kindly gave us till the 9th which makes me laugh as I made the payment on 1st but could get messy if its not in tues


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> What a palaver! Hope it gets sorted Steff, you ought to ge a discount off your next bill!



Ye that's wht I said everytime we have had issues there CS team have been rubbish, we have left them scathing feedback on there questionaires


----------



## LeeLee (May 3, 2013)

Let's face it - who can do without the money for a few days, big business or the little guy?  Hope it gets sorted quickly.


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2013)

Perhaps, once the mess is sorted out, it will be time to look at another bank?


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Perhaps, once the mess is sorted out, it will be time to look at another bank?



Why, it's not the banks fault it's all fine there end ?


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> Why, it's not the banks fault it's all fine there end ?


Sorry, slip of the finger, I meant phone provider.


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (May 6, 2013)

Hi Steff,

Thanks for making me aware of this.

As I work for Vodafone I'm happy to get this looked into further to see what's happened.

To enable me to do this could you ask your OH to email me with the relevant details via our Contact us form here and quote the code WRT135 - FAO Lee in the subject line?

Once sent he'll receive an automated reply with a reference number.  To make sure it reaches me could you update the thread with this and I'll get back to him as soon as possible?



ypauly said:


> Funny that I got a text off vodafone today to say the payment had been missed, Jen never misses any payments for anything and assured me the direct debit went out of the account yesterday.
> 
> 
> Strange goings on lol phone is still working.



Hi Paul,

If you'd like me to get this looked into too could you also email me as per the contact details above?

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2013)

Steff/Paul, I have checked this out and it is genuine.


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2013)

Hi it's been looked into and we will await the outcome tomorrow, if the money is not back in our account I will contact you further...


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2013)

Shock of all shocks nothing effing sorted ..

Oh well I pity the fool at end of fone later on with OH


----------



## ypauly (May 7, 2013)

Our service was ok I got the message (of none payment)a day after the payment was made, but we did nothing and everything now seems ok.

I just assumed their system took a while to update for some reason.


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2013)

well after threats of leaving, the last resort is O has to print a copy of his statement off and i have to take it to our local vodafone shop,hopefully with all the ID i take it'll be ok.


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (May 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Steff/Paul, I have checked this out and it is genuine.



Hi Northerner,

Thanks for reassuring Steff and Paul that our presence here is genuine.



Steff said:


> well after threats of leaving, the last resort is O has to print a copy of his statement off and i have to take it to our local vodafone shop,hopefully with all the ID i take it'll be ok.



Hi Steff,

Has this now been resolved or do you still need some help?



ypauly said:


> Our service was ok I got the message (of none payment)a day after the payment was made, but we did nothing and everything now seems ok.
> 
> I just assumed their system took a while to update for some reason.



Hi Paul,

Thanks for confirming that everything has been resolved.

If you need any help with anything else just let me know.

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2013)

no its far from being resolved, after spending my morning going from vodafone shops to vodafone shops one finally had its system up and running, i gave my bank statement as asked for he took notes down on my account and said thats all he could do , despite vodafone saying to OH on the phone the shop would sort it instantly, but alas they had no senior manager there so no one could authorise, so i tell OH all this he has to ring so he did we now have to wait a further 24 hours for a mananger to authorise all this, so quite frankly once all th is is sorted we are planning on first getting some sore of recommpence from vodafone as we have spent just under 3 hours on a phone to them, OH has had to ask permission to use printer at work and ive spent 2 hours of my morning before work pouding the streets of west london for a store to help me out and secondly proberly looking elsewhere for a company, and why are we doing all the running around may i ask? its ridiculous we pay in good grace 2 days earlier then the bill was actually due and this is the grief we have ....


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Poor showing from Vodaphone Steff


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm at the end of my tether with it now alan


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (May 10, 2013)

Hi Steff,

Thanks for returning to your thread.

I'm sorry to see that this remains unresolved.

So I can get it looked into further could you email me as per the contacts details posted in post 31?

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2013)

After more bull online with a custumer service agent who assured me not to worry and the money would be deducted by 3 well it wasn't so oh rung them anyways long story short its now been sorted but no kind of good will gestures or nothing. Thanks for your offers of help lee much appriciated but if I never have to speak to a vodafone employer again it'll be to soon. Our trust in them is  deminished


----------



## rossi_mac (May 10, 2013)

glad it's sorted now Steff, what a palaver, makes me need a drink reading about it!


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2013)

rossi_mac said:


> glad it's sorted now Steff, what a palaver, makes me need a drink reading about it!



LOL Rossi theres never an excuse needed for that 
but thank you


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2013)

Well found out myself today they have credited us with 30 pound, of course Vodafone didn't inform us that would just be silly


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (May 20, 2013)

Hi Steff,

It is a bid odd that we've applied a goodwill credit to your account without letting you know.

However, it's good to see that this has now been resolved for you.

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2013)

Lee_Vodafone said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> It is a bid odd that we've applied a goodwill credit to your account without letting you know.
> 
> ...



well i assumed the CR next t 30 means credit


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (May 21, 2013)

Hi Steff,

You're right, CR does stand for credit.

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## ypauly (Apr 18, 2014)

I forgot what clowns these Vodafone people are, stupidly ordered another phone off them. The worst customer service I have ever known, they really don't have a clue.


When will I learn


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm currently with EE (was Orange till the takeover) and waiting with bated breath for the end of the contract in July when I plan to move over to 3. I have a MiFi contract with 3 and they've been amazing from the start while EE have been consistently awful.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 18, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> I'm currently with EE (was Orange till the takeover) and waiting with bated breath for the end of the contract in July when I plan to move over to 3. I have a MiFi contract with 3 and they've been amazing from the start while EE have been consistently awful.



I have the same with Vodafone and swore I would change when the contract was up lol. why o why did I not follow my own advice?


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2014)

My OH has just been speaking to Lee last night about something completely seperate to the reason why i started this thread, but still the CS are a shower of ^&^^ ^^^


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 19, 2014)

If you want an example of how good they are, go to the vodafone forum and search for FK17 (Callander, between me and Stirling), which has 10 pages of complaints about vodafone and it's customer service.  And it took from January to March to get FK17's signal back.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 19, 2014)

I meant to add that if you are thinking of going elsewhere, I've just had an email from Orange (EE or whatever they call themselves) saying they are increasing the call charges to 40p/min.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 19, 2014)

I wonder if Orange ever fixed the fatal error in their sign-up form, making it impossible for someone who lives in a flat to join their service (unless they want to venture out in all weathers to top-up manually, using a swipe-card or a voucher, which I for one (being mobility-impaired) don't want to do)?

However, for me at least it's a moot point, since that farce had me go to Lycamobile instead...


----------

